# Untertitel unter avi-Datei?



## magic_halli (26. August 2003)

Hi,

ich habe 2 Fragen...

Mit welchem Programm, es muß nicht ein großes Softwarepacket sein - lieber ist mir ein kleines Progrämmchen - kann man einen Untertitel in ein Video (bei mir avi-Format) einfügen?

Außerdem möchte ich 2 kleine avi-Videos zu einem Video zusammenfügen.
Mit welchem Programm geht das?

Vielen Dank schonmal fürs posten, Rico.


----------



## goela (26. August 2003)

Dies kannst Du beides mit VirtualDub erledigen.

1. Zwei AVIs zusammenfügen
Erstes AVI mit "Open File" öffnen und zweites und jedes weitere mit "Append AVI" hinzufügen. Dann einfach mit "Save As" speichern.

2. Untertitel einblenden
Hier  eine Anleitung was Du alles brauchst und wie Du es mit VirtualDub machen kannst!


----------



## magic_halli (26. August 2003)

...Danke für die Anleitung usw. - hilft mir total weiter!

Bye Rico


----------

